# Green Barrel Shaped Bottle?



## cpackjr (Jul 23, 2009)

Found this around an overgrown cemetery. Don't think it's very old, in fact could be a part of the junk that wino's have been throwing around there, my interest was the color and that it would look good on my bottle tree. Forums post about bottle tree
 I thought it could be a beer but the only thing I found close was a Mickey's but it had a screw lid while this on is not. 
 Can anyone ID this?
 Thanks 
 Charles


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 24, 2009)

i believe that's a beer bottle from the 60's, 70's and maybe even the 80's.


----------



## hj (Jul 24, 2009)

Mickey's Big Mouth. May have emptied it myself.

 hj


----------



## cpackjr (Jul 24, 2009)

> Mickey's Big Mouth


 
 I'm not sure, I keep seeing those on the search engines, but it has screw lid and this does't. Plus some difference in the shoulder. Was there an earlier version? Looks too close not to have some relationship. What type of cap would this have had? The top of this bottle has 1 1/2 inch opening. Keep the ideas coming.
 Thanks
 Charles
 P.S. Searched some more, is it possible that the lid pressed on somehow and is actually a Mickey's?


----------



## cc6pack (Jul 24, 2009)

Sterling wide mouth


----------



## Digswithstick (Jul 24, 2009)

Yep ,Mickeys Wide Mouth,had a pull tab that took out center of lid and the sides followed .


----------



## California Dream N (Jul 24, 2009)

I say definately a Mickeys Wide Mouth. I emptied a few of these myself....Norene


----------

